# Vaginal Hysterectomy



## chrissylyman0629@gmail.com (May 19, 2017)

What is the CPT? Vaginal hysterectomy (200gms) with an anteroposterior colporrhaphy. I am thinking 58260, 57260-51. Are those correct?


----------

